# Soft Spot In Floor



## Bwydeli (Sep 22, 2010)

We have and Outback 25RSS. We have had a soft spot develop in our floor between our couch slide out and our kitchen sink. Today we pulled up the linoleum, cut cut some of the wood flooring out, pulled out the insulation from this spot. The insulation was soaked. The heater duct work runs right over this section. There is a black lining next. It is wet. We are not sure what to do next. We are not sure where the actual leak may be. Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For there to be water on top of the black lining the water had to typically come from above. The problem is the black lining that separates the insulation from the under belly area runs the full length of the trailer and the leak could have come from any where and migrated to the area where you opened it up. One exception to the water coming from above is the area from the frame to the skirt, look up and you will see the black lining extend out to the side walls, look for road damage that could have torn the lining, road spray could have gotten up there if it is torn.


----------



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey CamperAndy, I am Bwydeli's husband. We first noticed the floor getting soft last october. Then in november, we noticed some water outside directly under the outside faucet that is behind the outside cook station. We never found where it was coming from. After that weekend we have not used it until this weekend. I did a poor job of winterizing this year because we have never had a TT before. When I hooked it up at the site last friday, I had to replace the main sink faucet. The freeze this winter broke it. LESSON LEARNED!!!! While fixing it, I found a small leak on the cold water side of the outdoor sink. I bypassed it and stopped it until I can get a new faucet. Over the course of the weekend, the spot got WAY worse. It has been in the yard all winter and the weather has been dry for the last week. I never saw any water dripping from the bottom while at the site. When I pulled the insulation out about 2 hours ago, there was a good bit of water right under the worst spot on the wood floor under the ductwork for the heat vents. As of right now, I have water hooked up to the TT and all the lines are pressurized in hopes of seeing water pooling up in this spot and being able to see which direction it is coming from. We had a lot of rain about a week and a half ago and both the side and rear slides were out. My gut was telling me that it was the side slide that was leaking, But...If no water is pooled by in the morning, I am tempted to put a sprinkler on the TT for a while and see if I see anything. I know this is alot of information, but I'm just trying to narrow things down. Any other thoughts??

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As there is no ventilation in that area water could sit there for months. It could be from the old leak. Sorry I can't think of anything else that would be easy to check.


----------

